# Splinter Removal Question



## CBC (Mar 4, 2010)

If physician states knife blade wound entry extended distally & proximally 1.5cm, splinter (2") was taken out from muscle tissue deep area (hand) would the proper coding be 20525 instead of subcutaneous.  Any advise?
Deb


----------



## VanettaP (Mar 4, 2010)

I personally would not use 20525. A splinter is usually more superficial so I would use code 10120.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 4, 2010)

*Wound exploration - Trauma*

Look at 20103 ... includes removal of foreign body from wound. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## sam_son  (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi all ,
In ER when the physician removes a splinter and if the physician applies simple repair or even layered closure, then we can code intermediate closure (12031 to 12057 .  
[ see the guidelines given before the page of Repair codes(12001-12057) ] 

 20103 and 20525 are surgical procedures done by orthopedic surgeons , not by the ER physicians. 
Hope it helps

Samson BPT., CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 5, 2010)

20103 and 20525 are not limited to ortho surgeons.  I agree that 20525 may not be correct as the information provided does not stated the incision went into the muscle so I do agree with the 20103.


----------

